# Is UV to be avoided?



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

I was thinking about using one of these Faunology :: Herp Equipment :: Lighting :: Spot Bulbs and Lamps :: Exo Terra Day Glo Basking Spot 100w on a new set up.
Do you think the UV content in the bulb with have any side affects on plant growth or even an algae trigger maybe?

Any thoughts or facts regarding UV in a planted tank?

The tank Will be open top so the heat given off by the lamp wont be a problem.

Cheers, 
Graeme


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

In humans and domestic animals over-exposure to ultraviolet light can result in clinical changes in the skin. These changes are classified as photodermatitis, solar dermatitis or solar keratoses.

In contrast, there is very little information regarding detrimental effects due to over-exposure to ultraviolet light on the skin of reptiles. It may be assumed that similar syndromes do not occur in reptiles due to the thickness of the epidermis and abundant pigment present when compared to the skin of mammals.


The major concerns of over-exposure to ultraviolet (UV) light on the eyes of mammals are cataract formation, corneal damage resulting in corneal ulcers and retinal damage resulting in scotomas (blind spots).


So all-in-all, good for reptiles with thick skins (which have specialized optical receptors to UV light), bad for humans and other animals with thin skin. Could give them "sun" burns, could induce pre-hyperplastic (cancerous) changes...that's why you wear sunblock.

Don't use it for fishiesssssssss. As for a no-fish-plant-only tank, I'd rather not run the risk of a continual source of UV radiation in my house, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I would guess it wouldn't have much of an effect on plants or algae, I have a turtle tank, no plants, but I have a flourecent bulb dedicated for UV and a day and night glow incandecent heat lamps. The turtles need UV to synthesize Vitamin C. Anyway, its an open top tank, and its algae free. I had some BGA for a little while but it came in on gravel from a BGA infested tank, the turtles eat the stuff believe it or not. One thing to consider though is the Wavelengths of light in the UV spectrum probably dont lend themselves well to photosynthesis, so I would almost exclude this lightig in the WPG rule, or figure it for maybe 25% or less of its actual power. So you will most likely need additional lighting in the 5000k-10000k range for your plants. May I ask why your planning to use UV bulbs/heat lamps?


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Epicfish, thanks for that very in depth reply.I take your pint very seriously so i will avoid that bulb!

Davis, i thought about the bulb that i liked to because it says full spectrum light with UV so i though full spectrum should make plants grow fine, it was just the UV i was concerned about.
There is a cost value too, these bulbs are cheep where as the HQL bulb or more the HQL lamps are more expensive to buy!

Thanks for the in put.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

It was off another website. No credit to me. I forgot to link to them, sorry!


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

epicfish said:


> The major concerns of over-exposure to ultraviolet (UV) light on the eyes of mammals are cataract formation, corneal damage resulting in corneal ulcers and retinal damage resulting in scotomas (blind spots).


That's the main thing I worry about. Don't want to fry my eyes with something like that...


----------

